# mdd (millones de dólares)



## AleRossell

"millones de dólares"
Cumplir con el presupuesto de 2.5 mdd
¿Cómo abreviar esto en inglés?


----------



## Moritzchen

2.5 mil (por acá se entiende que estás hablando de dólares).
Nunca había visto mdd.


----------



## sandpiperlily

Moritzchen said:


> 2.5 mil (por acá se entiende que estás hablando de dólares).
> Nunca había visto mdd.



$2.5 million.

(I would understand "2.5 mil," but I wouldn't write it this way, and rarely see it written this way in the US).


----------



## Moritzchen

sandpiperlily said:


> $2.5 million.
> 
> (I would understand "2.5 mil," but I wouldn't write it this way, and rarely see it written this way in the US).


 I see it written in major American publications all the time.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Mil" is not common. It would be written that way only to sound slangy and informal, like somebody talking. The universally correct way is "$2.5 million," read as "two point five million dollars."
"M" and "B" (for billion) are used in headlines by some but by no means all newspapers.


----------



## Moritzchen

Could you pleeeeese read the original question again... please? (and Newsweek while you're at it).



OperaSauvage said:


> "millones de dólares"
> Cumplir con el presupuesto de 2.5 mdd
> ¿Cómo abreviar esto en inglés?


----------



## k-in-sc

It is best not abbreviated in text (Newsweek notwithstanding - magazines all have their own style quirks). If it has to be abbreviated, such as in a list or headline, "$2.5M" is better than "mil," which as I said is like slang. Check the financial sites for examples of uses of "M" and "B," in listings of market capitalizations, for example.


----------



## AleRossell

Everyone,

Thank you so much for your input. It was all super helpful!


----------



## Moritzchen

I have no quarrels with M or B (?), I guess you may have your own take on what slang or "like slang" may be and sweeping the language used by some publications under the quirk carpet. But MDD is not a standard abbreviation either.


----------



## sandpiperlily

Moritzchen said:


> I have no quarrels with M or B (?), I guess you may have your own take on what slang or "like slang" may be and sweeping the language used by some publications under the quirk carpet. But MDD is not a standard abbreviation either.



I would say that _$2.5 million_ is universally understandable, standardized and accepted as an abbreviation, while_ mil_ is generally understandable though not as commonly used.  I would never write _mil_ in an academic paper, news story, or even an informal email, while I think _$2.5 million_ would be appropriate in any context.


----------



## Moritzchen

sandpiperlily said:


> I would say that _$2.5 million_ is universally understandable, standardized and accepted as an abbreviation, while_ mil_ is generally understandable though not as commonly used. I would never write _mil_ in an academic paper, news story, or even an informal email, while I think _$2.5 million_ would be appropriate in any context.


And in what context would you find MDD appropriate?
(*Universally* understandable sounds a little bit lofty, wouldn't you say?)


----------



## sandpiperlily

Moritzchen said:


> And in what context would you find MDD appropriate?
> (*Universally* understandable sounds a little bit lofty, wouldn't you say?)



As I'm not a native Spanish speaker, I don't really think I'm a good judge for when "MDD" is appropriate.  I saw this usage when I lived in Mexico, and I would understand it if I saw it in context, but I'm not sure exactly how standard it is.

I suppose "universally" does sound a bit "lofty"... but do you think any English speaker would have trouble understanding "$2.5 million" ?  Obviously I didn't mean to say that non-English speakers or space aliens would understand it...


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know where "MDD" came from. Must be a carryover from Spanish. It's not standard English. The double D denoting dollars, plural, looks Spanish.
And yes, "$2.5 million" is universally accepted. But for it to be understandable, I guess you have to know at least a little bit of English


----------



## sandpiperlily

k-in-sc said:


> I don't know where "MDD" came from. Must be a carryover from Spanish. It's not standard English. The double D denoting dollars, plural, looks Spanish.
> And yes, "$2.5 million" is universally accepted. But for it to be understandable, I guess you have to know at least a little bit of English



MDD = "milliones de dólares" -- it's a Spanish abbreviation that I've never seen used in English.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I don't think it would even be understood.


----------



## Moritzchen

As I said in #2 I had never seen MDD before. And I've been a Spanish speaker (and avid reader) all may life. The OP states it's Spanish and wants to translate it into English. My suggestion was mil. NOT that I don't believe _million_ is clearer and better, it's just that that wasn't the question.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, now I feel better about never having seen "MDD" either.


----------



## MHCKA

k-in-sc said:


> It is best not abbreviated in text (Newsweek notwithstanding - magazines all have their own style quirks). If it has to be abbreviated, such as in a list or headline, "$2.5M" is better than "mil," which as I said is like slang. Check the financial sites for examples of uses of "M" and "B," in listings of market capitalizations, for example.


 


Moritzchen said:


> And in what context would you find MDD appropriate?
> (*Universally* understandable sounds a little bit lofty, wouldn't you say?)


 


Moritzchen said:


> As I said in #2 I had never seen MDD before. And I've been a Spanish speaker (and avid reader) all may life. The OP states it's Spanish and wants to translate it into English. My suggestion was mil. NOT that I don't believe _million_ is clearer and better, it's just that that wasn't the question.


 
Por partes.

Punto número uno, mdd no es una abreviación, es un acrónimo. Se usa corrientemente en textos gubernamentales y en algunos escolares en México, pero su uso es informal, me inclino a pensar que quizás hasta erróneo, pero acá lo lees y entiendes inmediatamente millones de dólares.

Si nos queremos poner más técnicos, el acrónimo para la moneda de E.U.A., basados en la nomenclatura aceptada (ISO 4217), debe ser USD y millones siempre se ha simbolizado con MM; de modo que quedaría algo como:

MMUSD

Y éste acrónimo va más allá de la barrera del lenguaje.

Solo se debe tener cuidado con las "equivalencias". El billón gringo no es igual que el billón mexicano.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think "MM" means "millions" to English speakers. Denoting a plural with a double letter is a Spanish thing.


----------



## Usuaria Frecuente

Saludos:
Mi lengua nativa es Español, pero hay que entender que los regionalismos son parte de cualquier idioma/cultura. Vivo en PR y nunca habia escuchado MDD. No me parece correcto, es informal...pero ellos lo entienden. La persona solo deseaba una traducción al ingles de lo que entendia era correcto.

La abreviación de _*mil *_podría confundir al que habla ambos idiomas y no conoce el concepto, ya que _*mil *_en español serían $1,000.00
Por tal motivo, no lo abreviaría y lo expresaría como 2.5 millions.

Bendiciones a todos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Y empezamos todo de vuelta. Mil no confundiría a quien está leyendo un texto en inglés. 
*Abbreviations & Acronyms* 
*mil *
million 
... 
The American Heritage® Abbreviations Dictionary, Third Edition 
Copyright © 2005 by Houghton Mifflin Company. 
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 

Estás en tu derecho si no quieres abreviarlo, pero entonces qué *traducción *darías al término? Ya que esa es la pregunta que origina este hilo. 
En cuanto a esto:


Usuaria Frecuente said:


> ...lo expresaría como 2.5 millions.


Sería 2.5 million. Sin "s" final.


----------



## Usuaria Frecuente

Moritzchen, gracias por la aclaración de la "s", fue un error ortográfico y por la referencia tan detallada de tu propuesta. Leí nuevamente mi "post" para verificar, y sí, *especifiqué bajo que circunstancias se puede malinterpretar* el "mil". Por tal motivo, no lo vuelvo a aclarar. También le di mi *opinión *a la persona que puso la pregunta originalmente de no abreviarlo para evitar confusiones. Gracias y que Dios le bendiga.


----------



## k-in-sc

Don't worry, English speakers reading something in English would not misinterpret "mil" as meaning "thousand."


----------



## Moritzchen

La idea general de este foro es tratar de llegar a una traducción de los términos presentados y no la de disuadir a alguien de hacerlo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Dis*ua*dir 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=disuadir


----------



## MHCKA

k-in-sc said:


> I don't think "MM" means "millions" to English speakers. Denoting a plural with a double letter is a Spanish thing.


 
No es plural mi estimado amigo k.

Cada M es el símbolo de mil... 1x10^+3, osease *000*, de forma que puesto dos veces es "mil miles", es decir 1x10^+6: *000,000... *un millón .


----------



## k-in-sc

Tu estimada amig*a*  sigue creyendo que "MM" es la abreviatura (plural) de "millones," dado que "mil miles" no se usa con el significado de "millones," que yo sepa.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abreviatura
Si la abreviatura se obtuvo por el procedimiento de truncamiento, la forma normal de usarla en plural es mediante la adición de una -s al final (por ejemplo, págs.). Si el truncamiento sólo dejó una letra (truncamiento máximo), *el plural se expresa duplicando dicha letra* (por ejemplo EE. UU. por Estados Unidos).


----------



## Aserolf

He visto abreviado *mdd* por *millones de dólares* -en muchas publicaciones mexicanas (no sé si sea correcto o no, pero lo he visto muchas veces, sobretodo en periódicos), pero no lo he visto abreviado en inglés. 

Yo voto por lo que propuso k-in-sc desde un principio:
*"$2.5 million"* - Digo, si lo que se desea es ahorrar espacio y palabras, como en el caso de "mdd" (que en español sería una frase larga), pues a mí me parece que la cantidad en cuestión es corta ya de por sí.

Sólo mi opinión ;o)
Saludos a todos y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## MHCKA

k-in-sc said:


> Tu estimada amig*a*  sigue creyendo que "MM" es la abreviatura (plural) de "millones," dado que "mil miles" no se usa con el significado de "millones," que yo sepa.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abreviatura
> Si la abreviatura se obtuvo por el procedimiento de truncamiento, la forma normal de usarla en plural es mediante la adición de una -s al final (por ejemplo, págs.). Si el truncamiento sólo dejó una letra (truncamiento máximo), *el plural se expresa duplicando dicha letra* (por ejemplo EE. UU. por Estados Unidos).


 
Amiga, disculpas.

La simbología que yo use cuando estaba haciendo cursos de economía era esa: MM.

Me habían contado la hidstoria de que cada M era por mil... pero si se tratase de una especie de abreviación... ¿no le harían falta los puntos? Nunca la he visto usada como: MM.USD; que, viéndolo bien, tampoco es un acrónimo, sino un símbolo internacionalmente aceptado (el de USD).

En lo particualr seguiré usando esta simbología, acá en los reportes le pongo MMMXN (millones de nuevos pesos mexicanos) y los profesores no me lo han tachado.

A estas alturas de la discusión he entrado en conflicto acerca del origen de MM...


(colocado con posterioridad al recado original)

Y ahora creo que hasta estoy entrando en conflicto con su uso pues la M es el prefijo métrico para millón (aunque no para millones que no está usado en un contexto técnico).


----------



## Moritzchen

Aserolf said:


> ...Yo voto por lo que propuso k-in-sc desde un principio:
> *"$2.5 million"* - Digo, si lo que se desea es ahorrar espacio y palabras, como en el caso de "mdd" (que en español sería una frase larga), pues a mí me parece que la cantidad en cuestión es corta ya de por sí...


 Pero esto es lo que se pregunta:


OperaSauvage said:


> "millones de dólares"
> Cumplir con el presupuesto de 2.5 mdd
> ¿Cómo abreviar esto en inglés?


Entonces además de mi vilipendiado _mil _con el que no estoy casado, la propuesta de M dada por Karen y MMUSD de MHCKA (no tienes un nombre más fácil de recordar como Pablo por ejemplo?) son las únicas que contemplan la pregunta original. 2.5 million dollars es lo que se quiere abreviar. Uf!


----------



## sandpiperlily

Moritzchen said:


> Pero esto es lo que se pregunta:
> 
> Entonces además de mi vilipendiado _mil _con el que no estoy casado, la propuesta de M dada por Karen y MMUSD de MHCKA (no tienes un nombre más fácil de recordar como Pablo por ejemplo?) son las únicas que contemplan la pregunta original. 2.5 million dollars es lo que se quiere abreviar. Uf!



Ya hablamos en círculos.  Creo que los que leen el hilo podrán entender los argumentos y escoger la opción que les convenga.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Pero esto es lo que se pregunta:
> Entonces además de mi vilipendiado _mil _con el que no estoy casado, la propuesta de M dada por Karen y MMUSD de MHCKA (no tienes un nombre más fácil de recordar como Pablo por ejemplo?) son las únicas que contemplan la pregunta original. 2.5 million dollars es lo que se quiere abreviar. Uf!


"MMUSD" doesn't count because it's not an English abbreviation.


----------



## Moritzchen

Perhaps, but it was a valid and gallant attempt.


----------

